# E-vsb



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

E-VSB Proponents Encourage 'Robust' Option as ATSC Prepares to Ratify Proposed Standard

http://www.tvtechnology.com/dailynews/one.php?id=2091

Does this mean that stations will put their sub channels on EVSB and then current non EVSB receivers will not pick them up?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I believe all EVSB is is enhanced error correction. Existing recievers will just ignore the extra information, but still get the same picture. New recievers can use the extra information to overcome multipathing, especially when they are moving (like cars or handheld).


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I always wondered if they had adjustable FEC like dbs does


----------

